# First barred owl ever!!



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 28, 2017)

1


Barred owl trying to hide by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
2


Barred owl!! by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
3


Barred owl2!! by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr
4


Barred owl3!! by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr

Thank you to @rodbender for showing me and my dad around and helping us get pictures i had a great time


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats. Nice set!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 28, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Congrats. Nice set!


Thank you!


----------



## rodbender (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice shots Logan too bad it wasn't a bit nicer out.
 It was nice to meet you and your dad I had a great time


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 28, 2017)

rodbender said:


> Nice shots Logan too bad it wasn't a bit nicer out.
> It was nice to mee you and your dad I had a great time


Thank you yeah it was nice to meet you and some of your friends?


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 28, 2017)

MAN!!! So jealous! Nice catch.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 28, 2017)

EIngerson said:


> MAN!!! So jealous! Nice catch.


Thank you


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 28, 2017)

Great set! I see Barred owls more than most others, that still isn't very often.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 28, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> Great set! I see Barred owls more than most others, that still isn't very often.


Thank you


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats. Nice captures. I got my first in  wild this summer, It was pretty exciting.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 28, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Congrats. Nice captures. I got my first in  wild this summer, It was pretty exciting.


Thank you


----------



## kap55 (Jan 28, 2017)

Really nice shots


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 28, 2017)

kap55 said:


> Really nice shots


Thank you


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to you! A first sighting is always memorable.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 28, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats to you! A first sighting is always memorable.


Thank you yes especialy when we had it come within 10 feet at times and geting to meet another forum member for our first sighting


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 28, 2017)

Heres one more that i want to add i had to photoshop out a branch across the Chin of this bird i cropped it to just a headshot
1


Barred owl headshot by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 29, 2017)

nice!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 29, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> nice!


Thank you


----------



## baturn (Jan 29, 2017)

Very nice set!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 29, 2017)

baturn said:


> Very nice set!


Thank you


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jan 29, 2017)

Heres one more this should be the last one but it might not be
1


Barred owl Portrait by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye (Feb 5, 2017)

Way to go Logan! Very nice.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 5, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> Way to go Logan! Very nice.


Thank you Barb


----------



## Peeb (Feb 5, 2017)

Great get!  I am still owl-less.

Of the first set, I think #4 was my favorite, but I was most impressed with #1- a very difficult focusing situation that you handled quite nicely.

You did a great job 'shopping' out the branch on that one subsequent post as well.  All in all- a great day!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 5, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Great get!  I am still owl-less.
> 
> Of the first set, I think #4 was my favorite, but I was most impressed with #1- a very difficult focusing situation that you handled quite nicely.
> 
> You did a great job 'shopping' out the branch on that one subsequent post as well.  All in all- a great day!


Thank you! it definitely was especially was because we got to meet up with a forum member


----------



## TonyBritton (Feb 5, 2017)

Great shots of this amazing owl.

Tony


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 5, 2017)

TonyBritton said:


> Great shots of this amazing owl.
> 
> Tony


Thank you


----------

